# looking for a home for kittly



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

he is about 7 weeks old.. playfull, friendly, uses litter box and "Made in America"..
Get;s along fine with our Girls but our 13yr old Cat doesn't like him.
love to get him adopted...
Lower Bucks county, Pa..


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh may God. He is adorable! He is a puss in boots!

How did you come by him? Has he been health checked?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, anyone looking for a kitten?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I live in Hunterdon county, NJ. Any luck finding a home for the kitten?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

At 7 weeks, the cat and kitten are still getting used to each other.
If you are worried about the hissing, that is how cats teach kittens the rules.
Give the older cat some space and time away from the kitten. Be sure you still have special time with the cat so there isn't any jealously.


----------



## BeccaB (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh if only I could get another cat and he was closer to ky i'd take him in a heartbeat. He's the spitting image of my Rainbow Bridge kitty King Cat. Best cat I ever had and miss him terribly. He's been gone 2 years now and I know if I showed my mom and sis his picture they'd both bust out crying, especially my sister as while he was the family cat, deep down she was HIS person and he felt he only belonged to HER.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

My wife started feeding a stray cat, which led to 2 cats, which led to a Flash mob underground message to other strays in the area. now she's feeding a platoon...
kittens from the originals start showing up..
we caught 5 or 6 kittens and took them to an adoptive shelter..
still looking for someone to adopt " Josie" here...

SESAMEE PLACE AREA of Lower Bucks, Pa..:wave:


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

It is very nice of your wife to feed the strays but do you have a TNR program in your area? One cat alone can have 2 litters per year.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

TonyRay said:


> My wife started feeding a stray cat, which led to 2 cats, which led to a Flash mob underground message to other strays in the area. now she's feeding a platoon...
> kittens from the originals start showing up..
> we caught 5 or 6 kittens and took them to an adoptive shelter..
> still looking for someone to adopt " Josie" here...
> ...


That is about an hour from me! I need another furrbutt like a hole in my head :doh: but yet I keep checking this thread everyday! Something about her just keeps calling me.

I hope you find a forever home for her soon before my heart overrides my head. I know I could give her a great home but would it be fair to her to share the attention of 1 person with 2 older cats (15 & 13. Mika is the queen of the house who rules with an Fair but Iron paw and the others leave her alone. Tallulah is a forever kitten), 3 yorkies (as terriers they do chase but would never hurt a cat- 1 hiss or head pop and they are done) and a golden (who adores kitties even when they are mean to him). 

Your cat isn't getting any better with her? It takes mine a few weeks when I bring a foster home to get settled. I could probably take her for a few weeks if your cat is that distressed by her til a home could be found. 

I know in my heart that I would keep her if she can deal with the existing pack. Something about her is calling out to me! I had a black kitten, Zorro, I got from a shelter a few years ago who passed from FIP when he was just shy of 1. He just adored the dogs like your Josie does. The yorkies could do anything to him and he had a blast! He also loved to go in the car so when I dropped the dogs off with my parents before I went to work he would go too!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

No update on Josie!? Does that mean she is staying with you?


----------

